# can anyone help?



## nmf1987 (Dec 6, 2009)

hi, thought i would join as you all seem to know your stuff. i am looking at getting a dwarf lop eared rabbit and was wondering which sized cage would be suitable. i am going to keep it indoors all the time but take it out for runs in the garden everyday. we have alot of foxes around and don't want to risk anything happening. can anyone give me a list of bits i will need to get started and any advice. thanks


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

The Bigger the better!! is it going to be in the cage all the time when inside or alowed to have ruu of house too?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Ideally u need a pair of rabbits, please look at the rabbit rehome website and dont by from a pet shop. There are thousands of rabbits in rescues. Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

have u got a spare bedroom or dining room it could live in. An indoor cage should be no smaller than 6ft. but it would be better to let them have a room or to pen off part of a room.

I would say initial costs are:
indoor cage costs are aprox £100 - £200 
food, bedding and toys £40 
getting the rabbits £40 each + another £60 each for spaying + another £30 for VHD and Mixy injections if u dont rescue


----------



## nmf1987 (Dec 6, 2009)

thank you for replying.they will be allowed out but whilst im at work need to keep them in a cage. (renting so need to cut down on risk of chewing) i was looking at the ferlast 120 or something like that. when do they need their jabs etc


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

nmf1987 said:


> thank you for replying.they will be allowed out but whilst im at work need to keep them in a cage. (renting so need to cut down on risk of chewing) i was looking at the ferlast 120 or something like that. when do they need their jabs etc


The 120 is far far too small. The 140 would just about be suitable, but an indoor dog cage, 48" or bigger, would be better.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Have a read of this it has everything you'll need to know and gives an idea of run and hutch sizes for both outdoor and indoor.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/53839-important-information-new-rabbit-owners.html


----------



## nmf1987 (Dec 6, 2009)

ok. if i kept to a rabbit cage are there any you have seen online you can tell me where to find them


----------



## nmf1987 (Dec 6, 2009)

going to look at them on tuesday


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

nmf1987 said:


> ok. if i kept to a rabbit cage are there any you have seen online you can tell me where to find them


Trixie Rabbit 150 Indoor Cage - Dabners Pet Shop

FERPLAST 140 INDOOR RABBIT CAGE HUTCH NEW on eBay (end time 18-Nov-09 19:54:18 GMT)

I have the older design 140 for my guineas. They have improved it with a front opener now.


----------



## nmf1987 (Dec 6, 2009)

thank you. im abit tight for space thats all. will have to have a think.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I havent seen any very good indoor cages, this is the nearest thing space wise. but I dont think it would be suitable for dwarf lops as there still fairly big

Essegi Rodent Cage Baffy 100 3-storied at zooplus


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

If ur short for space u might want to consider mini lops instead, some people also find smaller rabbits easier to handle


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I havent seen any very good indoor cages, this is the nearest thing space wise. but I dont think it would be suitable for dwarf lops as there still fairly big
> 
> Essegi Rodent Cage Baffy 100 3-storied at zooplus


Dwarf lops are a tiny weeny bit bigger than a mini lol  my french are approx 4 times if not more bigger than my dwarf lops


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

but urs are proper dwarf lops not fat half french dwarf lops.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> but urs are proper dwarf lops not fat half french dwarf lops.


ohhh i didnt read all the thread so didnt read they was cross bred  sorry huni


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

nmf1987 said:


> thank you. im abit tight for space thats all. will have to have a think.


If you havent the room to house it correctly, then dont get a bun.

Housing is not something that should be compromised on.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

The larger ferplast one is a good size...


----------



## sazdaz (Sep 1, 2009)

we are liuck enough to have a large space for a extra large dog cage in a room for when we are not in and on a night.we have just also bought one of those metal puppy playpens which we have now fixed onto the cage,theyv'e acres of space but nothing is better than having a good run round the house binkying away!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Are they boys or girls, shame your not rescuing if they are indoor buns and living together you'll need to get them neutered too (expensive!) Then theres the vacc's myxi 6 monthly anf vhd annually, decent rescues have them vaccinated and neutered already and just ask for a min donation fee that doesnt even cover the cost of that, infact theres loads of ready litter trained young house bunnies looking for homes sat in rescues. 

If you dont have the space for decent accomodation for a rabbit please dont have one, they need space. Nic cubes or dog crates are the best for indoor buns. Dwarfs grow big, My BEW was a Dwarf and she was a big girlie.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Rabbits need a lot of space, and if the rabbit is going to be indoor, they need plenty of free range time too. They can live in a cage, some rabbits live in a room or have free range of the house, and the cage is just a base for food, water and a litter tray.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Rabbits need a lot of space, and if the rabbit is going to be indoor, they need plenty of free range time too. They can live in a cage, some rabbits live in a room or have free range of the house, and the cage is just a base for food, water and a litter tray.


I don't even use a cage for the food or water. The two that live indoors have the kitchen to be shut in at night and when I'm out so they still have lots of room. They have three litter trays spread throughout the house so they don't have far to go when the urge hits them and the food dishes live in the kitchen. The more space the better!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I don't even use a cage for the food or water. The two that live indoors have the kitchen to be shut in at night and when I'm out so they still have lots of room. They have three litter trays spread throughout the house so they don't have far to go when the urge hits them and the food dishes live in the kitchen. The more space the better!


yes exactly. indoor rabbits should be free range 24/7 IMO, and if they can free range the whole house, that's even better.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I don't even use a cage for the food or water. The two that live indoors have the kitchen to be shut in at night and when I'm out so they still have lots of room. They have three litter trays spread throughout the house so they don't have far to go when the urge hits them and the food dishes live in the kitchen. The more space the better!


My setup is very similar, now Alan is in with Lottie there is not a single cage in sight, they have free run of the conservatory and the whole of downstairs and garden when we're in and we just have litter trays dotted about. Their food and water is in the conservatory.

The only cage I have is the pet carrier to take them to the vet in. It really is better to give them as much space as possible.


----------

